# Newspapers....



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was reading the myth thread and remembered I wanted to ask......

Can birds shred/chew newspaper? I have heard only black ink newspaper....Then I heard even the colored is non-toxic.......So what's the deal???


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

If using printed newspaper, don't use the glossy pages or the pages with colored ink as these inks "may" contain lead and other harmful chemicals. 
There are alot of people who use newspaper as cage liner with a grate but I wouldn't let them chew it.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I use newspaper for the bottom but then have sanded sheets on top, because the newspaper just covers the middle, because there is always poop on it. I have the grate on so it doesn't really matter


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You can use the black and white pages as liner but I wouldn't use it as chewing material. Plain white paper is fine.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If you want chewing paper, new recipt rolls are good


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

We don't get black and white newspapers here, there's very very few pages that don't have colour. I use it to line the tiel cage, and they don't chew it. For chewing purposes i use plain white printing paper or new reciept (till) rolls. I bought some from a bird supply shop online.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i use black and white newspaper mine nibble it, they don't actually eat it though they make little spit balls out of it, i had some ad's sitting on the floor one day and nibbles and baby was on the floor playing - I'd just swept my carpets and cleaned my living room and my bf called me in from the other room and said i was going to be upset , i looked down and they were nibbling away on the paper i lifted a corner up and there was tons of tiney pieces of paper all over my clean carpet but they had a ball nibbling on the paper 

now all my tiels do it at some point of time through out the day


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

At the dollar store I seen those bamboo finger traps that they sell on bird toy sites. But Iam not sure I would trust the dollar store stuff.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've gotten many stuff from the dollar store and dollar tree, i havent had any problems


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Newspaper print in England, colour or not is Non toxic and has been for many years. Im pretty sure it is in the U.S aswell. 

Noo chews newspaper like there is no tomorrow and makes his tents of course (well he did ) I know lots of people who make foraging toys out of newspaper. I can 99% say its safe to chew


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I just wouldn't let them have anything like that since they would take it as nesting material most of the time.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i go to the newspaper and buy the end rolls tear some up put it in a brown lunch bag and some hidden spray millet for him to find he goes crazzy over it


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I just wouldn't let them have anything like that since they would take it as nesting material most of the time.


Naughty Things!


----------

